# Configuracion de contactos en reles



## pedrigripal (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola, estoy buscando unos reles para un proyecto y necesito que alguien me informe sobre los tipos de configuraciones de los contactos. Me refiero al significado de las siglas que determinan dichos contactos, como por ejemplo SPDT, DPDT, SPCO,SPST, DPCO.
Necesito saberlo porque tendre que comprarlos por internet y en muchas ocasiones las hojas de caracteristicas de los fabricantes son confusas o incluso no aparecen en la web y no me la quuiero jugar a comprar a ciegas.

Muchas gracias a todos los que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola Pedrigripal

La nomnecaltura que buscás es la misma que usan los interruptores:

SPDT = Single Pole, Dual Throw = Relé inversor simple.
DPDT = Double Pole, Double throw = Relé doble inversor.
3PDT = Triple...
Y así.

SPST = Single Pole, Single Throw = (relé) Interruptor de un polo.
SPDT te darás cuenta de cómo es...

SPCO es, hasta donde sé, la traducción española de los SPDT.
DPCO es la de los DPDT (otra vez, hasta donde sé).
Nunca pedí un relé así.

NO = Normally Opened = Normal Abierto = NA
NC = Normally Closed = Normal Cerrado = .... ¡NC!

Saludos


----------



## pedrigripal (Mar 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias Cacho por haber resuelto mi duda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

De nada


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Saludos Compañeros, ya que estan hablando de relés siempre he tenido una duda, por ejemplo: un relé que soporte 220Vac a 10A. ¿Cuanto será la corriente maxima a 115Vac? y en Dc, un Relè que soporte 24Vdc a 5 A. ¿cual sería el Vdc maximo a 1A? 
Lo resolvería usando la Ley de Ohm o cual sería la fórmula.
Gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2009)

No hay una regla fija y eso varía de modelo en modelo.

_Usualmente_ se puede aplicar una regla de tres para calcularlo, pero no siempre. Básicamente se trata de que manejen siempre la misma potencia máxima. Reitero: _Usualmente_.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gracias Cacho, lo digo porque en mi pais la red es de 115V y todos los Relés que venden vienen en 220V. y yo creo que puede aguantar mas corriente en 115V, bueno lo aplicaré la ley de 3 con cautela.

Gracias..

PD: Y que paso con el San te Descanonizó san Pedro


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2009)

De nada Narciso.

En este post está explicada la historia del San y un poco más adelante lo que le pasó. Finalmente, la historia de Cacho a secas.

Con lo de los relés: OJO con los usos, que te vas a encontrar con casos en los que se derrite el relé por exceso de corriente. La regla de tres funciona más o menos bien de manera empírica, pero es MUY POCO elegante. En definitiva lo que calienta un conductor es la corriente que circula por él, así que si de 10A pasamos a 20A, el conductor (contacto interno del relé) SE CALIENTA más. Usualmente pueden tolerarlo por periodos cortos, aunque no está para nada garantizado.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2009)

En todos los relay que tengo, aparece la maxima corriente a 220/240V y a 110/115V escrita en la carcaza (y son de los relay ordinarios, nada de mas de $2.5), así que no es necesario inventar nada.
Si tenes no la especificación del relay, buscá el modelo en la web, que suelen estar los datos, aunque a veces es complicado encontrarlos.

La regla de 3 que dice Cacho funciona OK, pero si tenes una especificación de CA no se te ocurra usarla para extrapolar los datos a *DC POR QUE AHÏ NO SE CUMPLE!*.

El problema no es la capacidad de potencia, sino la generación de arco en la apertura y cierre de los contactos. Y los arcos en DC son mucho mas destructivos que en AC por que no se apagan solos. Si tenes alguna especificación completa de un relay, vas a ver que suelen manejar 10A a 220V AC y 5A o menos a 24V DC!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2009)

Por ahí venía la punta...
Gracias por la aclaración EZ.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Pedrigripal
> 
> La nomnecaltura que buscás es la misma que usan los interruptores:
> 
> ...



Hola todos.

La especificación SPCO y la DPCO tienen la siguiente composición: Los prefijos SP y DP singnifican  Single Pole y Double Pole (Polo simple y polo deble, en spanish. Las siglas son en English).
El sifijo CO, significa Contact Open (Contacto abierto.
Son relays que tienen sólo el contacto permanente abierto y, cuando se activan lo cierran.

La traducción al español sería: SPCO = SPST= Simple polo, Simple tiro y DPCO = DPST = Doble polo, simple tiro.

El Tiro o Trow en inglés se refiere a la acción posible. CO significa que el contacto, en reposo, permanece abierto. Con el relay energizado, se cierra.
La otra posiblilidad sería CC o Contact Closed. Sería un dispositivo con el contacto cerrado, en reposo y, cuando se activa, se abre.

Espero haber sido claro.

Saludos:


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> El sifijo CO, significa Contact Open (Contacto abierto.
> Son relays que tienen sólo el contacto permanente abierto y, cuando se activan lo cierran.
> 
> La traducción al español sería: SPCO = SPST= Simple polo, Simple tiro y DPCO = DPST = Doble polo, simple tiro.



Ahí sí que no coincido.
El "CO" famoso viene de ChangeOver, o sea, "inversor". 
SPCO es  un relé inversor de un polo, o sea, SPDT. En esta página hay algo como lo que digo.
En el caso de DPCO, con el mismo argumento, se trata de los DPDT.

Por otro lado, "Contact Open" es gramaticalmente incorrecto en inglés para decir "Contacto Abierto". El adjetivo SIEMPRE antecede al sustantivo al que califica en ese idioma. "Contacto Abierto" se traduce como "Opened Contact", y los relés deberían ser SPOC si fuera como decís vos.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok entendido muchas Gracias, entonces para no ponerme a inventar compraré lo Relés con los Amp que necesite y asi estaré mas seguro y por supuesto el Relé trabajará mas comodo al trabajar con la mitad del voltaje..


----------



## bertuccio (Jun 18, 2009)

hola a todos, este es mi primer mensaje, pues he descubierto el foro hace poco, y me está sirviendo de mucha ayuda para ir iniciándome en la electrónica. También tengo un problemilla similar al planteado aquí con la nomenclatura de los relés, y según el Proteus, el significado del CO sería:

- CO: close/open
- NO: Normally Open
- NC: Normally Close

no sé si estoy creando más polémica o ayudo a resolver las dudas, en cualquier caso corregidme si me equivoco! 

un saludo a todos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 18, 2009)

bertuccio dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, este es mi primer mensaje, pues he descubierto el foro hace poco, y me está sirviendo de mucha ayuda para ir iniciándome en la electrónica. También tengo un problemilla similar al planteado aquí con la nomenclatura de los relés, y según el Proteus, el significado del CO sería:
> 
> - CO: close/open
> - NO: Normally Open
> ...


- *COM*:Es el común, es donde va estar conectada la señal, tensión, etc.. Que le quieras poner
- NO: Normalmente Abierto
- NC: Normalmente Cerrado


----------



## bertuccio (Jun 18, 2009)

hola, con lo de "CO: Close/Open" me refería a la forma de llamar al relé SPCO, no a los terminales del relé; por ejemplo, en Proteus aparece, como dispositivo a elegir para el esquemático:

- RLY-SPCO: Generic single pole *close/open* (SP*CO*) relay.

un saludo!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 18, 2009)

bertuccio dijo:
			
		

> hola, con lo de "CO: Close/Open" me refería a la forma de llamar al relé SPCO, no a los terminales del relé; por ejemplo, en Proteus aparece, como dispositivo a elegir para el esquemático:
> 
> - RLY-SPCO: Generic single pole *close/open* (SP*CO*) relay.
> 
> un saludo!



Ah, yo creia que te referías a los nombres que le dá Proteus a los términales del relé.
RLY-SPCO: Generic single pole close/open (SPCO) relay....Y si lo traducimos: Relè de un sólo polo que abre y cierra  
También se puede usar como conmutador...


----------



## Cristian090 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tengo una duda..Existe algun rele SPDT como circuito integrado?.....que referencia?,
Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Pedrigripal
> 
> La nomnecaltura que buscás es la misma que usan los interruptores:
> 
> ...


y mejor no lo hagas........te apuesto a que si vamso a 10 comercios de electronica y entras y les pedis:
*"me da un rele SPDT"*
*ah.de paso 2 de los 3PDT ..*..............te miran con cara de loco .


como comentario he visto relecitos bastante flojos en fotocelulas por ejemplo que manejaban cargas grandes, les han ido poniendo luces y luces olvidando que todo eso lo manejaba un rele de 10 amper .......y dura un monton .
por que tiene una sola operacion por dia.

sin embargo otros reles que tienen cientos de operaciones por dia aunque manejan menos corriente duran menos.
la chispa es en el cierre /apertura.
luego si esta el calor de la corriente de trabajo.

y otra cosa que note es en unos reles de 30 amper (gorditos) que la verdad no duraron mucho.......es un poco un azar esto, todos vienen chinos, si compras un omrom o zetler quizas te sale 5 vecs mas caro.
pero los comunes es una loteria.
yo abri unos cuantos y la verdad duraron poco , no solo el desgaste de el contacto sino que la poca fuerza de contactos, apenas se gastaba un poco el teton de contacto y a no se tocaban en modo cerrado ....

en fin.
hayque tomarlo con calama, si no fallasen las cosas no habria service post venta


----------



## Demario (Sep 13, 2021)

Necesito un relé biestable a 220v  que me haga una operación de conmutación, es decir, mediante una pulsación me desvíe la señal al canal A o al canal B, cortando la alimentación de la bobina ya que va a estar siempre dando una de las dos salidas. ¿Con que siglas se definiría un relé de estas características ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2021)

¿ Se te ocurrió buscar en Google "Rele biestable ?   

​Interruptor Biestable Por Pulsos Siemens 1 Na 16a 5tt4101-0


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2021)

Telerruptor + relé SPDT osea conmutador y listo
O mejor aún telerruptor con salida conmutada si lo hay.


Pues si que existe:








						Contactores modulares eléctricos de 2 y 4 polos LS Electric (LG) | ADAJUSA
					

Encuentre aquí los contactores eléctricos modulares de 2 y 4 polos para su instalación eléctrica √ Disponibles con diversas intensidades de corriente




					adajusa.es
				




0h0'10" de búsqueda en San Google


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2021)

No sean malos!!!! La ultima consulta se refiere a que siglas tiene  el relay para poder buscarlo (?)...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2021)

Yo siempre he sido malo. No lo puedo remediar.

En realidad no. Pregunta por un relé biestable que es una cosa rara rara. Yo solo he visto uno en mi vida. Dos relés espalda contra espalda que cuando uno se activa es bloqueado por el otro mecánicamente y viceversa. Siempre hay uno dentro y otro fuera.

Respecto al telerruptor tiene la ventaja de que no consume y conserva la posición sin alimentar. Por todo lo demás es rrrarrro rrrrarrrrro rrrrarrrisimo. Al menos en mi entorno es poquísimo común.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 14, 2021)

use ese relay  que muestra el señor Fogonazo, 1 vez en toda mi vida, pero porque era absolutamente indispensable y CARO , pero me solucionó el asunto.


----------



## Demario (Sep 14, 2021)

El problema es el siguiente: tengo un comercio con cuatro puntos (muebles) a los que llega respectivamente una linea de 220v para alimentar unos proyectores de halogenuros de 70W y no tengo forma de hacer llegar otra linea de corriente a dichos puntos si no es con cables por los rodapiés y sorteando otros muebles fijos a base de grapas. Lo que quería era instalar sobre dichos muebles un sistema LED, color azul, para tener en horas de comercio encendido el equipo de halogenuros y fuera de ese horario, por el resto de tiempo, el sistema LED. Como solo tenía una linea de corriente que me diera ese doble servicio, se me ocurrió instalar el correspondiente transformador a 12v para los LED mas unos receptores (interruptores) de estos que se gobiernan con un mando a distancia utilizando la wifi, (que todavía no he podido probar) y que me mandan, mediante desconexión/conexión) un pulso al dichoso relé, de forma que se apague el sistema que está encendido en ese momento para encenderse el otro. Lo que quería evitar era que la bobina del relé estuviera en carga continua, esto es las 24 horas, y por eso se ocurrió utilizar el biestable que sólo recibe corriente en el momento de la doble pulsación.
Como podréis deducir, mis conocimientos son mas bien limitados, tirando a nulos y a la hora de consultar en Google sobre dicho relé me encontraba con una terminología inmanejable para un neófito como yo, de ahí Gracias otra vezla consulta que tan amablemente me habéis respondido. Muchas gracias por vuestra atención
P.D. ¿ Estoy dando palos de ciego ? Gracias otra vez y un saludo desde Cantabria.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2021)

Diooooo, me duele la cabeza de pensarlo nada más.


Alimenta los leds a 230 y los conmutado localmente o con un receptor IR, o con un reloj o como sea localmente.

Mejor aún tiras los halogenuros y pones leds de colorín colorado controlados por internés

A ver. A mi me parece innecesariamete complejo el esquema que propones. Pero es solo mi opinión.
Al final de la línea colocas una lámpara inteligente de unos 20W cada uno y haces lo que creas convenientes con ellos, cambiar de color, quitarles intensidad etc etc etc.

Algo así:


			https://www.amazon.es/iLC-Inteligente-Controlado-Aplicaci%C3%B3n-Exteriores/dp/B07RL74CF9/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=proyector+rgb&qid=1631619512&sr=8-7
		

No llevo comisión de amazon y no tengo ni idea de si es un buen o mal producto. Es el concepto lo que te quiero transmitir.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 14, 2021)

Me pregunto, por qué no utilizas una llave combinada (interruptor de 2 vias), y listo?
Te estas complicando solo.
De un lado encienden los led, del otro las luces.

Éstos interruptores se utilizan en pasillos mayormente, u otros espacios grandes para encender y apagar las luces en 2 o mas puntos diferentes (mira la wiki)


----------



## vicbosu (Sep 14, 2021)

Demario dijo:


> Necesito un relé biestable a 220v  que me haga una operación de conmutación, es decir, mediante una pulsación me desvíe la señal al canal A o al canal B, cortando la alimentación de la bobina ya que va a estar siempre dando una de las dos salidas. ¿Con que siglas se definiría un relé de estas características ?


Buenas noches, Demario. Lo que necesitas es un relé de alternancia. Aquí lo llamamos así, no sé qué nombre recibirá en tu país de residencia. Entiendo que la bobina debe ser de 220 v de tensión nominal. No conectes directamente los contactos a un receptor de mucho consumo. Si es el caso, haz que dicho relé active a sendos contactores de potencia.
Ahí te envío datasheet de uno de la marca Schneider.

Ahí te envío datasheet de uno de la marca Schneider. Te recomiendo que si la carga tiene un consumo considerable, no los actives directamente, sino a través de contactores o relés de potencia.
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos


----------

